# Beez



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

I saw your friend Tang Hamilton made all NBDL 1st team, thats pretty impressive, hopefully next year he can get another shot in an NBA uni.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> I saw your friend Tang Hamilton made all NBDL 1st team, thats pretty impressive, hopefully next year he can get another shot in an NBA uni.


I know I just talked with his cousin yesterday. When the offseason comes, I mean I know hes a relative unknown, but I think it would be cool to have a Q & A with with an NBA journeyman


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*of course*

That came to my mind but I realize that sometimes its an uncomfortable situation asking a friend to dod something like that. But yea, I would really like that. I know he was with Miami last year but didnt know his other teams. Seems like there are quite a few guys in the NBDL who could come up and play a decent role.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Tang.

The name alone makes him marketable.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I don't think he has played for another team except for Miami. He was on the Grizzlies preseason roster but he was waived a few days before the regular season started


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> I don't think he has played for another team except for Miami. He was on the Grizzlies preseason roster but he was waived a few days before the regular season started


The Heat is the only team he has palyed for and it was only about 9 games. He was in the Grizzlies camp and Sixers camp and was supposed to be in Cleavlands camp, but never got there


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

how old is he? does he have a good future? i thought of picking him up in a mock game.


----------

